# established hive removal - sprayed a week ago with Raid



## tuzserhu (Dec 8, 2013)

I got a call for an established hive removal. (Would be my 5th, I am a GC too) 
Owner says the hive has been there for a year. 
Tenant says it has been there since she moved in which was 4 years ago. ( I believe her hearing the size of the hive through the bathroom walls)
From the corner of the house, single story, pretty inexpensive construction, the hive could be actively heard scratching the wall for 4-6' left and right. 
Plywood siding was pried 2' from one way the corner and sprayed first with Raid, later with expandable foam. (none of this really works as we all know and as the owner had discovered by now)
I am trying to figure out what would make sense to do?
I could remove bees but discard the comb? How badly does Raid penetrate into the comb? (doing internet search on that later)
Has anybody had any experience with similar scenario?

I have a feeling that since the hive expands so far on both directions from the corner that it is not one but 2-3 colonies with multiple entrances. I can only imagine how much honey is there and now it is all wasted!

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I always ask before I go if they sprayed. They always say they didn't. I say, if I smell insecticide when I get there, they will get billed for my trip and I will not remove the bees. They often change their story. They spray, I walk and I charge them. The bees might be fine or not. But I don't need poisoned bees. 

Assuming you are charging them enough that your time is worth that (and you are assuming the bees are worthless) you could do the cutout and see how it goes. There is a fair chance the pesticide did not penetrate that far.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

I would first see exactly what I am working with, is it one hive, two, three? If it is more than one and they only sprayed one area, only one should be effected from spray? I had a similar situation two years ago, I priced it as I removing the bees for you, they will not be viable to my apiary and probably will die (no price break for the bees/price it as a GC), but hived them anyway to see how they would do. Took them forever to get past being sprayed and I had to manage them back to health, and put them in quarantine (definetly was not taking any products from their hive), but they are going into their third season. Once the wall is opened you will be able to see how much damage/penetration was caused by the spray (should be easily noticable), actually how many hives there are, and what is actually salvagable. I transfered all capped honey into the hive with the bees, all comb/brood/nectar that was abandoned (signs of penetration) got tossed.


----------



## ChuckReburn (Dec 17, 2013)

I always figure robbers have the potential to spread the poisoned honey for a 2 mile radius. MB puts it nicely, an old beekeeper I knew would just say, "homeowners lie."


----------



## tuzserhu (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you for the thoughts.
I always ask before too and this time they admitted that they sprayed after I pointed the dead bees out for them. 
I usually tell the owners that I can offer some honey right after I open the hive and let them taste it. So far only one person refused to do it and I knew they sprayed the hive.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I usually tell the owners that I can offer some honey right after I open the hive and let them taste it. So far only one person refused to do it and I knew they sprayed the hive. 

That is a good idea. I never thoght about that...


----------

